# do amazon swords need weekly fertilizer tabs?



## velma

i planted 2 amazon swords in a tank 1 month ago. 37 gallons. added a bag of flourite.

2x65 watt lighting

was adding excel weekly.. half a cap full.

also put tabs in.

well.. theyre slowly withering/becoming thinner.

the directions for tabs say use once a month.

what else can i do?


----------



## Franzi

Holy cow...half a cup of excel a week for two swords???

Are there other plants in this tank? 3.5WPG, half a cup of excel, and weekly root tabs sounds like serious overdose to me.


----------



## davemonkey

Franzi said:


> Holy cow...half a cup of excel a week for two swords???


Heehee. She said half a CAP, not a cup. Can you imagine what a 1/2 cup of excel would do in a 37 gallon tank?!

Anyway, I would place a root tab on either side of each sword and I think it would last more than a month. I "guesstimate" that I get about 2-3 months out of my root tabs. Also, root tabs (at least the ones I know of) are only micro nutrients. You still need macros (N,P,K) with that much light. You could get by with only one of those light bulbs if swords are all you have in there. That may help.

Also, the whithering leaves and getting thinner may just be the change from emmergent growth to submergent growth. All the emmersed leaves should die off slowly and be replaced with submersed leaves, which are typically more narrow in these swords. If the thinner leaves look lush and healthy, then you are okay.


----------



## velma

Yes... that was "cap" not cup.. lol

Thanks DaveMonkey, I'll wait for new growth to come in.


----------



## nfrank

Sword plants need sufficient macros. Like Dave says, some tabs only provide traces. Older tabs used to have NPK, but then folks got paranoid about adding phosphate and even nitrogen, so manufacturers removed them. Try to be sure that either the water column or substrate is providing a good ratio of those materials. 

I also agree too that your plants may be transitioning from emersed, perhaps hydroponic nursery growth to submerged conditions. One advantage of potted plants is the storehouse of nutrients they deliver. However, your new leaves may be temporarily living off the mobile macros which can move from the old leaves to the new growth. If the new leaves are translucent and getting progressively smaller, then the older part of the plant has run out of macros and you need to fertilize. In fact, with established underwater Echinodorus (Helanthium) sp., unhealthy old leaves can be a sign that the tank is low on macros.

Carbon is a less likely possibility. Many swords can get it from bicarbonate (HCO3). So, if your capful of excel is not enough, these plants can still get its supply if there is any KH.


----------



## cbwmn

nfrank said:


> Sword plants need sufficient macros. Like Dave says, some tabs only provide traces. Older tabs used to have NPK, but then folks got paranoid about adding phosphate and even nitrogen, so manufacturers removed them. Try to be sure that either the water column or substrate is providing a good ratio of those materials.
> 
> I also agree too that your plants may be transitioning from emersed, perhaps hydroponic nursery growth to submerged conditions. One advantage of potted plants is the storehouse of nutrients they deliver. However, your new leaves may be temporarily living off the mobile macros which can move from the old leaves to the new growth. If the new leaves are translucent and getting progressively smaller, then the older part of the plant has run out of macros and you need to fertilize. In fact, with established underwater Echinodorus (Helanthium) sp., unhealthy old leaves can be a sign that the tank is low on macros.
> 
> Carbon is a less likely possibility. Many swords can get it from bicarbonate (HCO3). So, if your capful of excel is not enough, these plants can still get its supply if there is any KH.


I "roll my own" root tabs.
I crush common clay into a powder, then use PPS ferts to dissolve the clay. 
I add only enough liquid to moisten the clay, then roll it into 1/2:" balls. Let them dry.
I use both macro and micros. The clay adds more iron to the roots.
I'm trying to see if they will help Crypts also. 
I still dose the water daily using a modified PPS system.
I still do at least a weekly water change.
Charles


----------



## Franzi

velma said:


> Yes... that was "cap" not cup.. lol
> 
> Thanks DaveMonkey, I'll wait for new growth to come in.


lol...sorry about that. I'll go learn how to read 

A half cup would be nuts!


----------



## Tex Gal

You can get some good TOTAL root tabs at aquariumplant.com. It's their total substrate pellets. You don't need the applicator. Just push them down with tweezers. They have instructions as to how many and how often. These are great. I've used them for years. 

http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_own_SUBSTRATE_VITALIZATION_p/fert.htm


----------



## nfrank

Tex Gal said:


> You can get some good TOTAL root tabs at aquariumplant.com. It's their total substrate pellets. QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to get the NPK composition and form of that product's nitrogen. Although TexGal's recommendation is probably sufficient, i tend to be anal about knowing what i put in the tank. So, i pulled out my $1 box of Jobes Spikes (13-4-5) and recently started to use it judiciously at the base of some Echinodorus (Helanthium). Some folks have reported problems with jobes because of ammoniated or urea based nitrogen. While i might have concerns in a small tank, i did not hestiate in the 120g which has a generally lean water column. Thus minimal concern about small amounts of urea formed NH3.
> The response so far is impressive and confirms my need for extra nutrients. I am photodocumenting the change and will soon have a monthly update to my 120g JOURNAL
> 
> The Jobes are so cheap that i dont see myself rolling my own. Although the thought does seem enticing.


----------

